# Car temporarily imported recently under Residente Temporal visa?



## Vallartense (Apr 1, 2013)

I am soliciting responses from anyone who has been issued a TIP at the Nuevo Larado crossing this year under a Residente Temporal visa.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Why?


----------



## Vallartense (Apr 1, 2013)

It is a long story that I have posted elsewhere.

At this point I need confirmation from anyone that it is possible to get a TIP issued for a holder of a Residente Temporal at this border crossing. I ask, because SAT-Aduana is providing me with mixed messages on this issue. The person on their Help Line told me it was not possible to get a TIP under either a Residente Temporal or a Residente Permanente. A person in the Puerto Vallarta SAT office said maybe, but could not make any guarantee of this.

Having just transitioned from a No Inmigrante Visa to a Residente Temporal, my TIP issued under my former visa is no longer valid and SAT tells me I must obtain a Safe Return Permit and remove the vehicle from Mexico. Yet, I read stories that imply I should be able to get a TIP extension in this situation. So far, dead ends. Other stories suggest knowledge of 'someone' being issued a TIP under the new Residente Temporal, the same situation that the person on the Aduana help line said could not be done. I just want first hand confirmation from someone that they actually will issue a TIP under my current visa at Nuevo Larado, since this is where I will return my vehicle and seek a new TIP.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Only granting TIPs to 6 month tourist visas. Residente temporaral just prolongs the existing inequity.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Vallartense said:


> It is a long story that I have posted elsewhere.
> 
> At this point I need confirmation from anyone that it is possible to get a TIP issued for a holder of a Residente Temporal at this border crossing. I ask, because SAT-Aduana is providing me with mixed messages on this issue. The person on their Help Line told me it was not possible to get a TIP under either a Residente Temporal or a Residente Permanente. A person in the Puerto Vallarta SAT office said maybe, but could not make any guarantee of this.
> 
> Having just transitioned from a No Inmigrante Visa to a Residente Temporal, my TIP issued under my former visa is no longer valid and SAT tells me I must obtain a Safe Return Permit and remove the vehicle from Mexico. Yet, I read stories that imply I should be able to get a TIP extension in this situation. So far, dead ends. Other stories suggest knowledge of 'someone' being issued a TIP under the new Residente Temporal, the same situation that the person on the Aduana help line said could not be done. I just want first hand confirmation from someone that they actually will issue a TIP under my current visa at Nuevo Larado, since this is where I will return my vehicle and seek a new TIP.


This is a question to be answered by ADUANA. I have read first timers have gotten a 30 day TIP at Laredo by showing their US passport with the 30 day visa attached to their passport when they applied at a Mexican Consulate and where going for Residente Temporal and even Residente Permanente. This would mean, to me, that when processed to RT you "should" be able to extend this TIP by contacting ADUANA. The ones going for Residente Permanente would have to nationalize or remove the vehicle. 

One poster here did renew his TIP with no problem but he was not a first timer and did a tramite to Residente Temporal Rentistas [retirees] or maybe had also a "Permiso para Trabajar" and his TIP was tied to another older FM3.

So at least 2 Residente Temporal Expats got a TIP renewed.

With this I am going to venture to guess a Residente Temporal "can" actually "have" a TIP.

First timers "should" be able to get a TIP when they have a RT card in their hand at a border crossing.


By the looks of it they can. Alan


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Those changing to Residente Permanente should be sure to get their foreign plated vehicles out of Mexico before applying for the change of status.
Nationalization of a vehicle is not an option. Beware of scams that say otherwise; you can lose your car and spend time in prison for fraud.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Nationalization of a vehicle is not an option. Beware of scams that say otherwise; you can lose your car and spend time in prison for fraud.


There are two scams ongoing in PV at present:
1) an Amparo being sold by Tio Insurance in Lakeside for Japanese and German vehicles, which they have admitted was a fraud, and
2) ONAPAFA plates which have been sold for years. The Transito just told our neighbour to get them off his vehicle and put the original plates expired Foreign back on.


----------



## Vallartense (Apr 1, 2013)

At this point, I'm hoping that my original request will be moot. 

I returned to the Aduana 'window' at the Puerto Vallarta airport with a Spanish speaking friend last week and the person he spoke to (the same person I spoke to 2 months ago, who seemed clueless about my TIP extension request) seemed to know exactly what to do this time. Ah-ha! They now have a procedure! He produced a form (different that the one I'd been given previously) basically an application for TIP extension. I was instructed to complete the form and provide copies of the requested documentation and was told to return it to the window. I did so, but initially found out that because I had signed the application at home, it was not acceptable. It must be signed in their presence. After completing a new version and signing it in his presence, I needed to go get two copies made. Of course, there is no place at the airport to get copies made. I did find a place nearby and got the requested copies. Finally, I returned with all of the ducks in a row and the original and both copies were ceremoniously stamped. 

I was verbally instructed to keep the stamped copy in my vehicle pending receipt of a decision letter from Aduana DF in 2 to 3 weeks. The stamped copy should be shown to any police that might stop me and question my TIP expiry. The stamped copy is to provide evidence that I am complying with the law and my extension request is in process.

I am encouraged, at long last.


----------



## Caribbean Cat (May 2, 2013)

*How Is Your Progress Going?*

Hello,
I just wanted to check in with you to see how your progress is going with obtaining an extension on your TIP, but also, if you can answer this question: What will you do when your extension expires? How do you keep your vehicle in Mexico now legally on a Residente Temporal visa?


----------



## Vallartense (Apr 1, 2013)

Since it has only been a few days since I submitted my extension application to Aduana and they told me it would take from 2 to 3 weeks for a response from Aduana DF, I don't have much more to add to my last post. Just because I have made application for extension does not mean I will be approved. But, I am hopeful that they at least have a process in place to evaluate requests.

My hope is that if my TIP is extended to the date of my current Residente Temporal visa, then my car will remain legal until February 2017. At that time I expect to apply for Residente Permanente. This being the case, I plan to remove my current car from Mexico in the summer of 2016 and drive it back to Seattle and sell it. I then plan to fly back home to Vallarta and buy a new car here.

As I stated in past posts, if we had known about this car issue last summer, we would not have bought our new car in the USA then but rather would have bought it in Vallarta.

Hind-sight is 20-20.


----------



## pdxandpvr (Aug 4, 2011)

Vallartense, I think I am in the same situation as you. I'm going from FM3 to residente temporal ( I have one year remaining on my old FM3) and do not have plans to go to permanente. I to went to aduana at the PVR airport, but I went to file paperwork that would "roll over" my $400 deposit so I would not lose it. I completed forms, made duplicate copies and have a stamped copy to carry. I am supposed to return to Aduana once I have my new residente temporal card and complete the process.

I'm curious if what I did is the same process you went thru or if your process is something additional I need to complete.

I bought the car brand new last year in Oregon...and imported in June 2012, the TIP expired with my FM3 in April...

Dave


----------



## Vallartense (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm a little confused. (This is what my wife says should be on my headstone. 
You say you are transitioning from FM3 to Residente Temporal, but have a year left on your FM3. Does that suggest that in April you renewed your FM3 for one year? That would suggest you are not yet Residente Temporal. 

In any event, it sounds similar, but different. I have a Residente Temporal. My TIP and FM3 expired in February. I lost my 400usd deposit, since I could not complete the paperwork that Aduana required in a timely fashion. They required me to have my new visa info before my TIP expired (same date as my FM3 expiry). But, I could not provide that information since i was required to switch to the new Residente Temporal, and in order to do that, my FM3 had to be expired for two business days before I could apply for the new visa. After I submitted my Residente Temporal application to INM, it took about 6 weeks to receive my card. The TIP agreement stated that I must renew my visa and provide proof of the new one before the other expired or lose my bond on the second business day after my TIP expiry. It was lost. I've accepted that. 

My recent activity with Aduana is to obtain an extension of my now expired TIP on the basis that I have made a good-faith effort to comply within the existing Aduana law and have pursued visa continuity from the outset. If there has been any lapse in visa it was only because transition procedures required the lapse.

I am at least hopeful that I will receive an extension since there now appears to be a process in place to deal with expats like me. In February, when I started the process of trying to get an extension, there did not appear to be a process in Aduana to deal with my situation.

Good luck to you, to us all!


----------



## pdxandpvr (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry, it is confusing  So my FM3 expired in April, it was my third year having the FM3. So when I went to renew they informed me that because I had a FM3 for three years I could apply for Residente temporal that would only be good for one year (expiring in April 2014). I should receive my new Residente temporal card in 1-2 weeks. I've already gone in for the finger printing...

So I guess when I return to Aduana with my new card, as they instructed, I'll get the papers for the deposit signed off on and then ask about the TIP extension.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

PDXand PVR
This will give you another year before you have to remove your vehicle from Mexico.

(Because you cannot have a TIP when residente permanente.)


----------

